# Surf Kayak



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

What kind/length do you use for taking baits out? I use my WS tarpon 140 and I'm thinking it's not the best for the job. Works great in the bays and I thought a longer boat would cut through the waves better but it flips every time coming in and if a wave breaks and pushes me backwards it's everything I can do to get momentum back up to get through the waves. Too much of a good thing?


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

Scrambler xt


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I agree with Joe... the Scrambler XT is a good one...

I'm not familiar with the WS Tarpon...The qualities of a good "Surf Yak" as I see them.

Longer is better up to about 12', the size of the keel also matters, bigger/longer is better, 
you also need some type of lifting chine on the bow, helps keep the waves on the
outside of the yak...

I'm currently using a Frenzy...It has a lifting chine and a big keel...But is way to short.

You can get a good Surf Yak for about a thousand new...depending on the extras you
get or get a used one for about half that....

Good Luck,
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## hardheaded (Aug 14, 2010)

In order to help keep from flipping on the return to shore throw a bait bucket over and drag it behind like a drogue it will be much more stable


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

*O*

Ocean kayak frenzy 450 new at Austin kayaks


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a frenzy. It's short, slow and steady. The first time I took it out was against 2-3ft waves and it didn't roll. It was also my first time kayaking. Not rolling is important to me, I'm not a strong swimmer.


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

Shorter wider kayaks are best in the surf. However, if you want to upgrade the T140 for a good kayak in the waves and the bays, the Ultra series by Ocean Kayak is amazing. I personally have the 4.3 and wouldn't trade it for anything. 

The Trident series is not known for being stable, doesn't mean they can't be for the right person, but they are more known for speed in the bays.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

FTU is having there last Kayak demo days this Friday in League City.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=928282


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Try coming back in backwards (facing the gulf) paddling backwards. When a big wave approaches you paddle towards it then repeat the process. I couldn't ever make it back in without surfing a wave and flipping and one day I saw some guys coming in from offshore and they did this.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wouldn't go no longer then a 12' in the surf. I have a ok speck and its great for paddling out baits....I also have a 13' ok scrambler and I won't ever take it out in the surf again....it nose dives way to easy..


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

I looked at the frenzy at ACK but was concerened with the length. I had a 12' pescador and I think it was much better than my 14' tarpon. The tarpon is pretty flat on top and not much lifting chine. It dives into waves meaning I dive into waves and our resistance in the water is a killer. And if it gets sideways it turns like a team of oxen so again not good for surf.


----------



## JKAG10 (Nov 6, 2012)

Coot, I've done that and it helps a lot in comparison to surfing them back in but I still flip a lot, current takes you farther down the beach and exert way more energy paddling and dragging the boat back rather than flipping and getting it done with in my boat.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I would recommend either a Cobra Fish and Dive, or a Malibu X-Factor or Stealth.

I have a 12' Malibu Stealth, it is super stable compared to a pescador 12 (had one before), but slow if you plan on bay fishing. Rides over the waves very well, but has more points of water entry. I tend to take on a bit of water fishing beyond the breakers due to the hatches not sealing 100%.


----------



## joejoe7716 (Jan 15, 2013)

Devin 85 said:


> I wouldn't go no longer then a 12' in the surf. I have a ok speck and its great for paddling out baits....I also have a 13' ok scrambler and I won't ever take it out in the surf again....it nose dives way to easy..


O.k. speck and the Xt are the same yak. It was sold at academy several years back....great yak


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a large old guy ( 74 ) around 275 lbs and I used to turtle all the time in my old Prison yak in the surf until I purchased a Fish & Dive and now no problems with waves up to 2 1/2 feet over that and I surf fish from the beach because I don't like to be beat to death. But just running out bait it would be fine.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

The general wisdom is that shorter kayaks are better for surfing because you can turn them easily. Once a wave catches up to you and starts turning your long kayak to the side, it will be harder to turn it in the opposite direction. I have a OK Frenzy that I use to drop baits and even fish BTB (beyond the breakers) and works fine for me. I still turtle once in a while, but I know to secure everything before I reach the waves on the return.

There are a few techniques to reduce the chances of flipping on the return: 1) paddle faster to keep your kayak slightly ahead of the waves, 2) use your paddle to stir your kayak while riding the wave, and 3) the Paris Hilton approach as many BTBers call it :spineyes:. That's when you set your kayak facing the ocean and paddle backwards between waves.


----------



## ratfink (Feb 13, 2012)

You can buy floating adjustable pontoons at fishing tackle unlimited for your tarpon. Also ruddrr helps for when your being pushed back in by the breakers. Check out an xfactor, its a great do all kayak and you sit dry.


----------

